# DNS Problem nach Update



## gerdriese (10. März 2013)

Hallo,
nachdem ich auf ISPCONFIG 3.0.5.1 upgedated habe, habe ich beim DNS folgendes Problem: 
Sobald im Feld "Zonentransfer zu diesen IP Adressen erlauben (mit Komma getrennte Liste)" mehr als eine IP Adresse steht (durch einen , getrennt) kommt folgende Fehlermeldung: "ERROR Bitte Beachten: Verwenden Sie eine IP Adresse."

Irgendeine Idee was da sein kann?
TNX!


----------



## Till (11. März 2013)

Entferne mal die leerzeichen zwischen den IP's.


----------



## gerdriese (11. März 2013)

Danke - das war's... oft sind es die kleinen Dinge im Leben ;-)

Tnx nochmals für die rasche Hilfe!


----------



## kaschig (19. Nov. 2013)

Hallo,

ich hätte da mal ein "Folgeproblem".

Ich nutze für die trusted-servers eine acl (und habe sie auch so in der Vorlage für den DNS-Assistenten eingetragen). Eine Zonen-Erstanlage über den Assistenten ist damit zwar möglich, jegliche spätere Änderung wird aber mit ebendieser Fehlermeldung "Bitte Beachten: Verwenden Sie eine IP Adresse." unterbunden.

Natürlich kann ich für Änderungen im Feld "Zonentransfer erlauben zu..." zunächst die IP-Adressenliste eingeben, aber das ist zum einen nicht so komfortabel (bei mir gibt es drei verschiedene Konstellationen) zum anderen für meine Nutzer nicht sonderlich einsichtig.

Ist das ein gewolltest Verhalten oder gehört das in den Bugtracker?

Viele Grüße.


----------



## brummi (23. Juli 2015)

Jetzt existiert schon wieder der selbe Fehler. Bei erlaubten Zonetransfer stand bisher "any" drinnen, jetzt muss man IP Adressen angeben? Irgendwie ist das eigenartig, scheinbar bin ich alleine mit dem Fehler? Ich finde bei Tante Google nichts. Hat einer von euch eine Idee?


----------



## Till (23. Juli 2015)

Im xfer Feld kann das wort any stehen, eine IP bzw. mehrere IP getrennt durch Kommata. Any würde ich persönlich aber nicht verwenden denn dann kann ja jeder Deine komplette zone runter laden, da sollte man schon die IP(s) der secondary DNS angeben.


----------



## brummi (23. Juli 2015)

Any nimmt er aber eben nicht mehr an  Dann genau kommt der Fehler.


----------



## Till (23. Juli 2015)

Habe es gerade in 3.0.5.4p8 getestet und ich kann problemlos "any" als wert in dem Feld angeben.


----------

